# Nissan 720 Turbo swap



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, I posted in the truck section a few years back that I was going to put a KA24DE from a 95 240sx into a 720 Pickup. Well I put it in and also turbo charged it.....I will write up and show pictures of what I did. It actually was too easy. Way easier than I expected.

Started with this....











Building the engine...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

more pics of the engine installed. good job.


----------



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

The hardest part of the swap was the oil pan. The 240sx engine and the Frontier Engines are very different. They WILL NOT interchange blocks or timing covers. Mounts are different also.

Here is a picture of the two oil pans. The 240sx has the oil pickup in the front of the motor, and the truck has the pickup in the rear. I took half the truck pan and half the car pan and cut and welded. You cannot use the whole truck pan because, again, the blocks are different. You need the front of the car pan and the rear of the truck BUT you must chop of the sump of the car pan to clear your crossmember and stearing rack.










Here is what is should look like when cut.











Now you need to modify a oil pickup. Take the car AND truck sump again and cut them. I used just the elbow from the timing cover, then used a straight piece to the tuck's sump. Braced it to the girdle like factory.


----------



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

Transmissions are different, but only slightly. The engine and tranny bolted right up with no problems. Mounts lined up and so did the transmissions. I chose to move my engine forward 2-3 inches so I didnt have to move the crossmember. So leave the mounts UNBOLTED and when you line up the transmission to the crossmember bolt it down. I Welded the mount plates to the trcuk instead of re-drilling holes (since I moved it foreward).

New tranny











Old tranny




















Fuel pump was too easy. Unbolt your little electric fuel pump and bolt in the Walbro. Put a larger filter on and plug in the two wires. Fuel pump ....DONE.












Turbo manifold would not fit properly. The brake booster on the 720 is just slightly smaller than a 747 engine so it will hit unless you clock the engine a good bit which will then prevent the tranny and mounts to fit well. So, I made a log manifold and moved the turbo up fron on to.


----------



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

Yolk for the trannies are the same but I chose to use the 240sx yolk eliminating the gebo. I took a truck rear half and welded it to the yolk of the 240sx (yolk on the SX is about twice as long so that is why I used it). Otherwise you can just shorten your 720 drivshaft about 2" and bolt it in.

Here is the intercooler. Bumber bolts right up after putting it in. You only need to cut the air damn for the piping to go into the fender wells.











I have some videos and some more pictures of where I am now.


Painted ORIGINAL wheels...













Put in some SR20 injectors and tuned it out. It has a VERY tall rear end. I run about 60mph at 2300rpms. Get 34mpg (up from 23 with the old carb motor). Needs to have 4:10s in the rear not these damn 3:52s. Hard to take off but puts the torq. to acceloration well. Did 9.2 in the 1/8th on the first pass spinning the little 205/75s R14s with a base tune. Clutch slipping so that is the next upgrade. I am at 5psi boost so once I get the clutch I can up it to 14psi along with a lightened flywheel. Found a rear end from an 84 4x4 with 4:10s and will put an lsd in.

more to come.


----------



## cukali (Jul 29, 2010)

Did I mention I put forged internals in right? 

Engine management is MS2 Extra with a V3.0 mainboard. I am upgrading it to a MS3 daughter board here shortly to do "Coil over plugs" and VSS for traction control, launch control and flat throttle shifts.

Will keep you informed.


----------

